# H20 Ocean City MD September 24-26 whos going?



## green_eg_hatch (May 3, 2010)

Anyone from the east coast side of the country making the drive down or up depending on where your coming from to ocean city for summer fest or to the dub world H20? should get a nice cruise set of goin down there. lets see where people are coming from to head there set up a cruise from the baltimore area to there? 

still got a month but lets plan!


----------



## BrokeDubn (Aug 23, 2010)

About 10 cars that I know of confirmed and probably another 15 or so not yet confirmed comin down from NY...


----------



## shaner6868 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey so I am getting my first vw this weekend 08 gti only 12k mi for 17k. I have plenty of ideas for stuff I want to do but how do you guys care about stock gti tagging along for the cruise to really get some good ideas about what i want to do. 

Ps I'm located in Annapolis, md


----------



## VDub51 (Jun 2, 2009)

BrokeDubn said:


> About 10 cars that I know of confirmed and probably another 15 or so not yet confirmed comin down from NY...




coming from NY looking to join


----------



## green_eg_hatch (May 3, 2010)

on the way down from NY if i can get some more people around here to trail down we should meet up either way meet up would be tight


----------



## green_eg_hatch (May 3, 2010)

yes perfect should be alot of nice cars down there that weekend and u said ur buying a gti right? to me it dont matter what you have done u got a audi or vw bring it lol


----------



## VDub51 (Jun 2, 2009)

so whats going on lets set a cruise up. from NY to MD


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

you might wanna check out the H2O forum

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?141-H2O-International-2010


----------



## VDub51 (Jun 2, 2009)

gt[I] said:


> you might wanna check out the H2O forum
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?141-H2O-International-2010


thnks man


----------



## waterwagen1 (Aug 20, 2010)

*h2o*

im rollin up the h2o with a pair of mk1s a caddy and a cabby maybe get a few more peeps to go i hope...cant wait till the show....


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

I'll be driving my mk1 cabby as well, lets get something together.


----------



## green_eg_hatch (May 3, 2010)

i aggree where about is everybody located
and what day does everyone plan on leaving


----------



## figgytriniman (Sep 5, 2007)

Goin down in my mk3 golf


----------



## VDub51 (Jun 2, 2009)

located ny going down sat day.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Check my sig. :beer: :beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

green_eg_hatch said:


> i aggree where about is everybody located
> and what day does everyone plan on leaving


Headed down Friday night from West Chester, PA and staying until at least Sunday.


----------



## jet mate (Jun 6, 2011)

im coming down from lancaster,pa in my caddy


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

jet mate said:


> im coming down from lancaster,pa in my caddy


Old thread is old.


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

PSU said:


> Old thread is old.


:laugh:


----------



## green_eg_hatch (May 3, 2010)

lol way old haha but whos going down!?


----------



## Couch Gentleman (Jan 14, 2006)

green_eg_hatch said:


> lol way old haha but whos going down!?


As of today, h2oi 2011 dates have not been announced yet. :beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

green_eg_hatch said:


> lol way old haha but whos going down!?


----------



## green_eg_hatch (May 3, 2010)

Couch Gentleman said:


> As of today, h2oi 2011 dates have not been announced yet. :beer:


its been the same weekend for what 2 or 3 years now..? i could be wrong but i think its a safe bet to think its the same one


----------



## Couch Gentleman (Jan 14, 2006)

green_eg_hatch said:


> its been the same weekend for what 2 or 3 years now..? i could be wrong but i think its a safe bet to think its the same one





@H2Oi Jay Shoup said:


> H2Oi dates will be announced soon! Don't book your hotels just yet... Never ASSume!  Stay tuned! #FB
> *24 Jun via Twitter for iPhone*


Of course everyone is free to think what they want, and could even assume correctly:thumbup:


----------



## pznelvr6 (May 19, 2010)

*ill join from jersey , anybody want to meet at a rest area? to cruise*

.


----------



## Quattro-R (Apr 28, 2011)

VDub51 said:


> so whats going on lets set a cruise up. from NY to MD


I'm coming from queens. Would love to cruise down with more cars.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## green_eg_hatch (May 3, 2010)

any body leaving thursday evening, im going down with only one other car thursday night . but if others are going down i dont see any probem getting something together between say 2-5 pm? we can work on a time and all


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

green_eg_hatch said:


> any body leaving thursday evening, im going down with only one other car thursday night . but if others are going down i dont see any probem getting something together between say 2-5 pm? we can work on a time and all


im cruising down the a few others thursday evening. Where are you leaving from?


----------



## green_eg_hatch (May 3, 2010)

glen burnie MD, are you coming from Jersey?


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

i just realized this thread was from last year lol of course ill be going again this year, either in a caddy or my 20th lol from nj


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

green_eg_hatch said:


> glen burnie MD, are you coming from Jersey?


 ohh your not too far then. Im coming from northern NJ 



Mac n Cheez said:


> i just realized this thread was from last year lol of course ill be going again this year, either in a caddy or my 20th lol from nj


 what part of jersey you coming from?


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Everyone going down Thursday may want to check this out: 

http://oceanblitz.com/ 



> What?
> This is a car rally for all those that will attend H2Oi in Ocean City, Maryland on September 24th & 25th 2011. We will be leaving on the morning of Thursday, September 22, 2011 and will arrive at our destination late that same evening. There are 3 starting points with 3 checkpoints and everyone is welcome to join in wherever is closer for them.
> 
> This is NOT a race.
> ...


----------



## green_eg_hatch (May 3, 2010)

so drive to new york to go to ocean city?


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

:screwy:


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

lorge1989 said:


> Everyone going down Thursday may want to check this out:
> 
> http://oceanblitz.com/


 looks pretty sick


----------



## green_eg_hatch (May 3, 2010)

burkedub711 said:


> :screwy:


 didnt make much sence to me ..? 

however thank you^^^ for the info


----------



## veedubboySA (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey guys. I know it off topic. But I got a question... The stripe on the side of the mk1 gti. The stickers, what is the diAmeter of it. There are two stripes as you guys know, I am looking to get the measurments of the stripes please. You guys can reply at : [email protected]. I'm new to this forum thing and don't know what todo to check if has been updated. Thanks. Appreciate it


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

veedubboySA said:


> Hey guys. I know it off topic. But I got a question... The stripe on the side of the mk1 gti. The stickers, what is the diAmeter of it. There are two stripes as you guys know, I am looking to get the measurments of the stripes please. You guys can reply at : [email protected]. I'm new to this forum thing and don't know what todo to check if has been updated. Thanks. Appreciate it


real off topic...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Working... Too bad... looks like it could be a real good time...


----------



## flagg9898 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm coming from new york with 30 cars


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

flagg9898 said:


> I'm coming from new york with 30 cars


i like your style


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

if anyones coming thru nj thursday around 4 or 5 we should meet up. ill be with 7 others


----------



## TDUB2hotty (Mar 8, 2011)

*2012 OC cruise*

whats good guys. i know theres an AWD event on the 9th of june down in oc for mainly mitsus and subarus and all. they had hundreds of cars there last summer when i went down for senior week and it was a sick sight to see. I'd like to get as many vdubs down there as possible to have a cruise for the fellow dubbers out there. I was plannin on going anyway so if anyones down let me know and i guess try spreadin the word


----------

